# New Holland TC33D losing power under load



## Troyo (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a TC33D which is having some problems. While running the mower with higher RPMs (as required) I began losing power, and the engine started to almost stall, then ran up again, and started to stall again. I stopped the PTO, and got parked on a level spot. Thought the problem was in the fuel filter, so I changed it. Changed the oil and oil filter, too. After a few days, I checked the power by driving around with the engine running at the higher RPMs, but without the PTO running. The engine ran fine for about 20 minutes, then started losing power, again. Same sequence starting out fine, run down, powered back up, then back down almost stalling each time.

I am at a loss for what the problem could be. I do not know if the fuel tank is fouled, or if there is something wrong with the engine itself. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Troyo


----------



## sargentodd (Oct 3, 2011)

It could be a couple of things. It could be water in the fuel, the gas cap vent may be blocked, or there's a blockage in the lines, or the injectors are clogging up. but i have my money on the fuel.


----------



## Troyo (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, Sarge. I bled the injector lines, but still have the same problem. It will run with the bush hog turning (high RPMs) for about 20-30 minutes. Then starts coughing and sputtering. I will check the fuel cap vent, but I think you are probably right about the water in the fuel. Thanks, again.

TroyO


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Troyo, Here's an idea for you. Fire it up and run it until it starts to sputter and before it dies, reach back and remove the gas cap. If it's the vent, it should smooth out within 10 or 20 seconds. Probably a good idea to replace it before riding over bumps and splashing fuel all over yourself.
If it smooths out with the cap off, you can probably run it with the cap loose until you can clean or replace it.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just thought...is there heat gauage,does the gauage show high temp,might..might be clog rad. from brush hogging.


----------

